# Gift Pattern to KP: Marching Trees Kitchen Cloth



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I wrote up the pattern to my latest kitchen cloth, which I posted a photo of this morning. I am giving it to the members of Knitting Paradise. Hope you enjoy it!

Marching Trees Kitchen Cloth
Adapted from a motif in the book Mosaic Knitting by Barbara G. Walker. 
Finished size: 9.5 X 11.5 Gauge: 19 sts and 22 rows per 4 in pattern.

One ball each blue and white dishcloth cotton, or any two colors with good contrast. 
Size 8 needles.

You will be working with only one color at a time, alternating colors every two rows. On the right side (odd numbered) rows you will slip sts with the yarn in back. On the wrong side rows (even numbered) you will slip sts with the yarn in front.

Using long tail method, CO 45 with WHITE.
Knit one row.

Begin patterning:

Row 1: With blue: K1, (k4, sl2, k3, sl2, k3) 3 times, k2.
Row 2 and all even numbered rows: Knit the knit sts and slip the slipped sts from the previous row, making sure to keep the yarn in front of all slipped sts.
Row 3: With white: K1, (k1, sl1, k4, sl1, k1, sl1, k4, sl1) 3 times, k2.
Row 5: Blue: K1, (k2, sl2, k7, sl2, k1) 3 times, k2.
Row 7: White: K1, (k4, [sl1, k1] 4 times, k2) 3 times, k2.
Row 9: Blue: K1, (sl2, k11, sl1) 3 times, sl1, k1.
Row 11: White: K1, (k2, sl1, k3, sl3, k3, sl1, k1) 3 times, k2.
Row 13: Blue: K1, (sl2, k3, sl1, k3, sl1, k3, sl1) 3 times, sl1, k1.
Row 15: White: K1, (k6, sl3, k5) 3 times, k2.
Row 17: Blue: K1, (k1, sl1, k1, sl1, k7, sl1, k1, sl1) 3 times, k2.
Row 19: White: K1, (k4, sl2, k3, sl2, k3) 3 times, k2.
Row 21: Blue: K1, (k1, sl1, k4, sl1, k1, sl1, k4, sl1) 3 times, k2.
Row 23: White: K1, (k2, sl2, k7, sl2, k1) 3 times, k2.
Row 25: Blue: k1, (k4, [sl1, k1] 4 times, k2), 3 times, k2.
Row 27: White: K1, (sl2, k11, sl1) 3 times, sl1, k1.
Row 29: Blue: K1, (k2, sl1, k3, sl3, k3, sl1, k1) 3 times, k2.
Row 31: White: K1, (sl2, k3, sl1, k3, sl1, k3, sl1) 3 times, sl1, k1.
Row 33: Blue: K1, (k6, sl3, k5) 3 times, k2.
Row 35: White: K1, (k1, sl1, k1, sl1, k7, sl1, k1, sl1) 3 times, k2.
Row 36: same as row 2.

Repeat rows 1-36 once, then rows 1-26 once. Cut the blue strand.

Using white, knit two rows.

Cast off next row in knit.

Bonnie Evans 2011. This pattern may be copied and distributed as long as this notice is left intact and the pattern is not altered. Pattern may not be used for profit without my permission.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it and thank you for sharing --- can't wait to try this one.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

looks nifty thanks


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

this one will keep me busy til my book gets here!! thanks!!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you - will try it when I get the chance!


----------



## Lookin4ud (Jun 29, 2011)

Very pretty! Bonnie, I have a question. Do you just carry the yarn you are not knitting with up the side? I can't wait to try this pattern.

Julie


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lookin4ud said:


> Very pretty! Bonnie, I have a question. Do you just carry the yarn you are not knitting with up the side? I can't wait to try this pattern.
> 
> Julie


Hi Julie,

Yes, you just drop it and pick it back up every 2 rows. I try to pass the new color over the old the same way when changing color-- either behind it or in front of it, but the same all the way up the side. That makes a pretty edge.


----------



## knitnstitch (Apr 27, 2011)

very nicely done - thank you for sharing your talents. it looks like a nice challenge and I look forward to givin it a try. 

Happy knitting


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I like, thank you for the pattern


----------



## AuntieDel (Mar 18, 2011)

ENTS!!! Run Forest! Run!!!

hehehehe, could not resist.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

That is awesome...and thank you so much for sharing Sew..

Camilla



Sewbizgirl said:


> I wrote up the pattern to my latest kitchen cloth, which I posted a photo of this morning. I am giving it to the members of Knitting Paradise. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Marching Trees Kitchen Cloth
> Adapted from a motif in the book Mosaic Knitting by Barbara G. Walker.
> ...


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Very pretty ! 'Can't wait to try it ! Thank You !


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanx for sharing your interesting pattern, it looks quite fun with the slipped stitches making the pattern, can't wait to have a try!


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you so much for the pattern - I love it!


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice and thank you for sharing!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. This will make great christmas stocking stuffers


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

thank you so much for sharing your creative pattern with us.


----------



## Knittinggranny (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern! Isthere a reason the longtail CO must be used? Could I use the knit CO instead?


----------



## vikky66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful Thanks!


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, beautiful pattern.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Knittinggranny said:


> Thanks for the pattern! Isthere a reason the longtail CO must be used? Could I use the knit CO instead?


Sure, if that's what you prefer...


----------



## suzetteM (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! The pattern is great, I can't wait to start it! Oh no, another project.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful ' Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

Very nice!! I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Very pretty !


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie! It is lovely and comes from a lovely spirit!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Looks like a beautiful kitchen cloth. Might just to some of these up for Christmas presents!


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Going to make it ... or at least try to make it


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice!!! Thanks much.


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you very much. Love ther pattern...very pretty


----------



## coolmom (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks!
Linda


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you! I haven't done this before, so it will be a great way to learn.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

This is so pretty. Can't wait to try your pattern


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks! It's lovely. I've always loved blue and white in my kitchen.


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

Thank you; put it in my knitting pattern 'vault' to try later. Really pretty


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful pattern.thank you for sharing.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the beautiful pattern. I can't wait to try it!

Debbie


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice cloth. Will have to try it. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Bonnie

Thanks for the pattern. It is a wonderful design!


----------



## pmld411 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am always looking for a dish cloth pattern,thank you,I will give it a try.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh! This is really, REALLY nice!

Thank you for sharing it with us!

Enjoy your weekend!
Anita



Sewbizgirl said:


> I wrote up the pattern to my latest kitchen cloth, which I posted a photo of this morning. I am giving it to the members of Knitting Paradise. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Marching Trees Kitchen Cloth
> Adapted from a motif in the book Mosaic Knitting by Barbara G. Walker.
> ...


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Love it. Thanks for sharing your creativity.


----------



## BlueBird (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern - I am really into making Christmas gifts now. BlueBird


----------



## dancin daisies (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.It,s lovely,I,m going to have a go at making one . Much better than shop bought ones.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Ents! Too cute! Now I have to dig out that series and read it again!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing - I like this one very much. Again Thank You.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH SEWBIZGIRL!!! My daughter loves anything that has to do with Paris and this design reminds me of the Fleur-de-lis design. I'll be making several for her! BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. But they kind of look like "Body Builders" to me - you know how those guys pose? And they always have huge necks. :lol:


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

wooo pretty pretty. Must have.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

I wrote up the pattern to my latest kitchen cloth, which I posted a photo of this morning. I am giving it to the members of Knitting Paradise. Hope you enjoy it!

Thank you! I will have to try it once my eye surg. is over and I can see better. Bell


----------



## Warlunar (Mar 18, 2011)

Just in time! I've been making kitchen clothes all week and looking for new patterns! This is lovely! It will be on my needles tonight!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

What a nice gift! Thank you.


----------



## molly bee (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern. This will be my weekend project since it's too hot to go outside.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the gift. It is such a pretty pattern


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much. I rarely make dishcloths, but I'm looking forward to making this one.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pattern. I plan on making it soon. Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## teagranny (Apr 21, 2011)

hi I just wanted to thank you for sharing the pattern it is beautiful i love to knit dishcloths but i have not ever did anything like this before so this will be a challenge for me your dishcloth is just so beautiful the colours are lovely thanks again for the pattern.


----------



## Orene (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you, Sewbizgirl, for sharing this 2-color cloth. I appreciate your adapting it for yourself and us.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

sewbizgirl,
This is very kind of you. I look forward to knitting it.
tbbrown12369 
This is small but it is bugging me.
The smillies, how does one know what the meaning of each one is? I can guess what a few are, but the rest of them I have no idea..


----------



## moemac1 (Apr 30, 2011)

I love the pattern, too. Started it today and am a bit confused.Several of the rows begin with knits and end with knits (in parenthesis). Row 1 ex: start with knit 4-end with knit 3. Do you start back right away with k4, so that there are 7 ks together?


----------



## akann (Jun 27, 2011)

Love this. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't figure most of the "smilies" out either. Ask a teenager. Bet they know all about 'em and how to make one just using the keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Love it! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

tbbrown12369 said:


> sewbizgirl,
> This is very kind of you. I look forward to knitting it.
> tbbrown12369
> This is small but it is bugging me.
> The smillies, how does one know what the meaning of each one is? I can guess what a few are, but the rest of them I have no idea..


 :XD: This one means you had to frog all the way back to the very beginning.


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Warlunar (Mar 18, 2011)

I just went out and bought my cotton yarn. Going to make a set of them in green and white! Thanks for the wonderful gift of your time and ingenuity!
Oh, I'm going to make some in yellow and white for my friend. The color choices are endless and that's what I love about it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

bell said:


> I wrote up the pattern to my latest kitchen cloth, which I posted a photo of this morning. I am giving it to the members of Knitting Paradise. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Thank you! I will have to try it once my eye surg. is over and I can see better. Bell


Wishing you all the best in your eye surgery!
Bonnie


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

moemac1 said:


> I love the pattern, too. Started it today and am a bit confused.Several of the rows begin with knits and end with knits (in parenthesis). Row 1 ex: start with knit 4-end with knit 3. Do you start back right away with k4, so that there are 7 ks together?


Yup. It's written that way to accomodate the repeats. Go ahead and group beginnings and ends before you get to the last repeat. :wink:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> tbbrown12369 said:
> 
> 
> > sewbizgirl,
> ...


I thought this one meant laugh til you cry :XD:


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, been looking for a new one since I've knitted up all the patterns I have.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## sparrowt777 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for allowing us to use this pattern. It is BEAUTIFUL!!!... You are very talented. Keep up the excellent work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suefish99 (Apr 17, 2011)

that is so cute! nice work


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

This is beautiful. Thank you for sharing the pattern. I have never knitted with two colors so I think I'll give this a try.


----------



## moemac1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks so much, it is beautiful. Are you the one who did the shell kitchen cloth?



Sewbizgirl said:


> I wrote up the pattern to my latest kitchen cloth, which I posted a photo of this morning. I am giving it to the members of Knitting Paradise. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Marching Trees Kitchen Cloth
> Adapted from a motif in the book Mosaic Knitting by Barbara G. Walker.
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Thanks so much, it is beautiful. Are you the one who did the shell kitchen cloth?


That doesn't ring a bell... If it's crocheted shell st. then definitely not.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No knit in bands of color.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I love this pattern! Thank you so much. I did find an error, however. I had to frog twice, first time because I forgot to knit that first row after the cast on. Second time because I thought I was doing something wrong then noticed it was the sequence on Row 3. I redid it and it should be as follows in order to match the sample:

Row 3: With white: K1, (k1, sl1, k4, sl1, k1, sl1, k4, sl1) 3 times, k2.

Also, in the sample it seems that Rows 5-8 are repeated prior to Row 9 which is not reflected in the pattern. I chose to ignore that and knit as written with the correction on row 3.

I am having fun knitting this up in white and red since that's what I have on hand. I am sure I will do more and hope to play with the technique! Thanks again for sharing.



Sewbizgirl said:


> I wrote up the pattern to my latest kitchen cloth, which I posted a photo of this morning. I am giving it to the members of Knitting Paradise. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Marching Trees Kitchen Cloth
> Adapted from a motif in the book Mosaic Knitting by Barbara G. Walker.
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> No knit in bands of color.


No, that wasn't me...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

zbangel said:


> I love this pattern! Thank you so much. I did find an error, however. I had to frog twice, first time because I forgot to knit that first row after the cast on. Second time because I thought I was doing something wrong then noticed it was the sequence on Row 3. I redid it and it should be as follows in order to match the sample:
> 
> Row 3: With white: K1, (k1, sl1, k4, sl1, k1, sl1, k4, sl1) 3 times, k2.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Row 3 is indeed incorrect. I typed it up quickly and mixed up my slips and knits on part of that row! Your correction (above) is right.

The sample has an error where I repeated two rows unnecessarily, right near the beginning of the cloth. I didn't see it til I took the photo and it was way back at the beginning, so I just left it. I'm glad you didn't repeat it. My knitting error.

Thanks for letting us know about the error on row 3... I'll see if I can get the Admin to delete my first pdf. and let me post a corrected version. Until then, everyone know that row 3 needs to be corrected. It's kind of intuitive, I would think. You won't have knits and slips given together in the row.

Bonnie


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I have written the Admin. to ask him to delete my post on page 3 with the original download of the pattern in it. Here is the corrected version of this pattern. Please use this one only, and not the pattern in the original post, as it has an error on line 3.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Thank you so much! I chance to do a small project with Mosaic Knitting & see how we like it!


----------



## suefish99 (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

awwwwww man!! i'm on row 31!!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mjp362 said:


> awwwwww man!! i'm on row 31!!!!


I'm so sorry... just keep going and you'll end up with a nice, useable cloth. Let your next one be the perfect one...

Admin is in the process of deleting the bad pdf. for me. If possible, he might also fix the pattern in the original post, at the top of the thread. That's the one most new lookers will see. Not many people are going to read to the end of a thread...

     (all six of us are embarrassed...)


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

that's ok, i like the look of it and i'm not frogging a third time!! lol


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing...just starting on this site and have learned so much...helps the new knitters like me...Have a wonderful day...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm happy to report that our dear Admin. has deleted the bad pdf. AND corrected line 3 for me, in the original post at the top of this thread, so now all copies of the pattern found in this thread are correct. Thanks to zbangel for finding the error, and I apologize to those who have already started knitting before the problem came to light.

Bonnie


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Sewbizgirl! And stop apologizing! You did great!



Sewbizgirl said:


> I'm happy to report that our dear Admin. has deleted the bad pdf. AND corrected line 3 for me, in the original post at the top of this thread, so now all copies of the pattern found in this thread are correct. Thanks to zbangel for finding the error, and I apologize to those who have already started knitting before the problem came to light.
> 
> Bonnie


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi KF friend, 
I'm looking for a pattern that looks like a waves and I have a problen to find it,lot's of YO,YO twice, YO three times, and the next row all stiches knit, that much I remember.
If anybody know that pattern please email:[email protected]

Thank you in advance

Michaela


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

MICHAELA said:


> Hi KF friend,
> I'm looking for a pattern that looks like a waves and I have a problen to find it,lot's of YO,YO twice, YO three times, and the next row all stiches knit, that much I remember.
> If anybody know that pattern please email:[email protected]
> 
> ...


That sounds exactly like Feather and Fan. Google it and you'll find the pattern.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Sewbizgirl,
Thank you for quick respond, but it's not the one, I remember Feather and Fan pattern in my sleep, I made alot of baby clothes, and thank you so much for your links with beautiful patterns 

I'll google and I hope to find it

Thank you again


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

MICHAELA said:


> Hi Sewbizgirl,
> Thank you for quick respond, but it's not the one, I remember Feather and Fan pattern in my sleep, I made alot of baby clothes, and thank you so much for your links with beautiful patterns
> 
> I'll google and I hope to find it
> ...


Okay, the second pattern like "waves" that comes to mind is the Seafoam Stitch:
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/seafoam.htm

That it?


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

How about "Crest of the Wave?" (multiple of 12 +1)

Rows 1-4: Knit
Rows 5,7,9, & 11: K1, *(k2 tog) twice, (yo, k1) 3 times, yo (ssk) twice, k1; rep from *
Rows 6, 8, 10, and 12: Purl
Repeat rows 1-12 for pattern


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello again Sewbizgirl,

Thank you again for your time and it looks like the one, but after all this time, I finally got it and it's:
Breathy baby blanket by Pickles.com
I'm so sorry, for giving you wrong ditails, but that's how I remember.
Thank you again,and from now on I'll know who to for help.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Patchworkcat,

Thank you so much for your respond and I'll try your pattern, but I just got one By going on Google and it's
Breathy baby blanket by Pickles.com.
I'm on a mission to make this blanket for my doctor's daughter who's having a girl next month.
Thank you again and next time I'll know who to ask for help.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

You must mean the Breezy Baby Blanket:
http://www.pickles.no/breezy-baby-blanket/

Yup, that's the Seafoam Stitch...

Very cute-- have fun!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree - sure do look like body builders. Beautiful whatever the title!



kimmyz said:


> Thanks for the pattern. But they kind of look like "Body Builders" to me - you know how those guys pose? And they always have huge necks. :lol:


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl. thank you for sharing. Very kind of you to share your wonderful talent. It is appreciated.


----------



## gamache (Mar 24, 2011)

love it back to Micheals I go. Thanks to all of you .They all know me by name now.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you SO much for sharing this pattern. I LOVE it! Can't wait to make it! )


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern.Rene


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Julie, it's beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debbieb said:


> Julie, it's beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


Julie??


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!

Many thanks.

Janina :thumbup:


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you. It'll go perfect w./ my Delft/whte. kitchen or my Bue-Lagoon bath (blue, blue my world = blue--you guessed it, blue = my fav. col.) : )


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

The pattern does look like the ENTS going to war! Loks like they planned a two-pronged attack, too! tee hee...

Thank you for usch a nice pattern. Maybe I'll write out some of my patts for KP, too.
Yes, dear. I'll finish my WIP's first!


----------

